# best cloth pads for postpartum?



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I can't remember what I used last time but I don't think my regular mama cloth will cut it. Can you mamas make suggestions on the best cloth pads?


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

If you're talking immediately postpartum, I'd say a newborn prefold, folded up into thirds and laid inside your undies. If you're talking after you get home from the hospital, my happy heinies overnights worked out really well. They have a PUL waterproof layer on bottom and a snap that holds them in place. I had 6 overnights and 6 regulars, and that was plenty. The difference is that the overnights are super long, but both are equally absorbant.


----------



## HeatherB (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crystal_buffaloe* 
If you're talking immediately postpartum, I'd say a newborn prefold, folded up into thirds and laid inside your undies. If you're talking after you get home from the hospital, my happy heinies overnights worked out really well. They have a PUL waterproof layer on bottom and a snap that holds them in place. I had 6 overnights and 6 regulars, and that was plenty. The difference is that the overnights are super long, but both are equally absorbant.









I highly recommend PFs for immediately postpartum! My first thought on getting out of the pool and my MW giving me one to waddle to the bed with was, "Wow! It's so soft!"









I used a wide variety of pads after I stopped using the PFs. Mostly I got "postpartum" size, though those might even be enough for the immediate flow. It wasn't long before I could go down to simply "heavy" or "long" or whatever pads. And it tapered off from there, of course.

I think it's best to think of what features you want - all natural fibers, waterproof, snaps, lay-in, etc. - then look up some WAHMs and see what they offer in terms of "steps" of absorbency.


----------



## imbeachgrl (Jul 26, 2010)

I was just going to post this question and found this thread! I had never thought of using prefolds. I am preggo with #2 and would really like to use cloth pads directly after birth for the first month. After that, I am wanting to try out a diva cup or something similar for when my moon does return. Because I only want to use the pads for directly after birth until done bleeding, how many do you think I would need? Or should I just use prefolds? I have lots of those already! If I do buy the cloth pads, how many and what type would you all suggest? Is there a certain brand that you have found that works best for this type of situation (postpartum)?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## crystal_buffaloe (Apr 30, 2010)

I think after the first four or five days, a prefold would be waay too much cloth and just get annoying. As for how many you need, it depends on how often you're going to do laundry. My mom stayed with me the first week and did laundry every day or every other day, and so my 12 pads were way too many -- I could have done with 6 and then worn a prefold at night if it came down to it.


----------



## VeggieLovinMama (Feb 23, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rainbowmoon* 
I can't remember what I used last time but I don't think my regular mama cloth will cut it. Can you mamas make suggestions on the best cloth pads?

Hi there,
I'm due in September and I've already used cloth pads PP for my last birth. I'd say it definitely depends on how often you do laundry and how much room you have in your budget for this. I'd think prefolds would be economical--but I wouldn't use them b/c I think there would be too much bulky cloth. I really recommend and prefer wool backed cloth pads as opposed to PUL. Wool is naturally anti-bacterial and it is breathable (not to mention it is a natural fibre and better for you/the environment). Pink Lemonade Pads on etsy is really fantastic. Zen Moon Pads on hyenacart is also amazing. Both ladies are great to work with and you could get a custom order if they have time. I recommend a variety of heavy-medium-light-liners. If you get all PP pads, they'll be more expensive.
Hope this helps!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

I definitely need something for like 4 weeks other than pf's as I tend to bleed for that long post birth. Not heavily, but consistently. I may be able to get away with pantyliners though after the first week. I bought 8 pads thus far off etsy through this shop. I got overnight ones but I should have gotten just regular ones probably. oops! (I also ordered 20 nursing pads from her too)


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Definitely going to check out the Zen Moon Pads now! Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeggieLovinMama* 
Hi there,
I'm due in September and I've already used cloth pads PP for my last birth. I'd say it definitely depends on how often you do laundry and how much room you have in your budget for this. I'd think prefolds would be economical--but I wouldn't use them b/c I think there would be too much bulky cloth. I really recommend and prefer wool backed cloth pads as opposed to PUL. Wool is naturally anti-bacterial and it is breathable (not to mention it is a natural fibre and better for you/the environment). Pink Lemonade Pads on etsy is really fantastic. Zen Moon Pads on hyenacart is also amazing. Both ladies are great to work with and you could get a custom order if they have time. I recommend a variety of heavy-medium-light-liners. If you get all PP pads, they'll be more expensive.
Hope this helps!


----------

